# Quantico MCB Bachelors Enlisted Quarters



## Sandman (May 3, 2013)

We should be finished by the end of August. The I'm off to Romania for two years.

View attachment 1785


View attachment 1785


/monthly_2013_05/2013-04-27.jpg.c0e1c28dac4ce4fac7879f0d2697d482.jpg


----------



## fatboy (May 3, 2013)

Looks nice....what's up im Romania?


----------



## mark handler (May 3, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Looks nice....


Can't say much about the Architecture


----------



## fatboy (May 3, 2013)

What can you do with military barricks? It's a big box with a bunch of cubes inside. I've seen way worse........


----------



## ICE (May 3, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> It's a big box with a bunch of cubes inside. I've seen way worse........


Were there bars on the windows?


----------



## mark handler (May 3, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Were there bars on the windows?


DOES KIND OF REMIND ME OF  SING SING


----------



## jpranch (May 3, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> What can you do with military barricks? It's a big box with a bunch of cubes inside. I've seen way worse........


I've bunked in a hell of a lot worse! Field toilets 6" apart. Now that togetherness. Infested with mosquitoes. Air conditioning? Whats that? Television? Maybe if you had a day room.


----------



## ICE (May 3, 2013)

jpranch said:
			
		

> I've bunked in a hell of a lot worse! Field toilets 6" apart. Now that togetherness. Infested with mosquitoes. Air conditioning? Whats that? Television? Maybe if you had a day room.


Life without a television.....shoot me now!.....Nowadays you can tweet what you're thinking.....this is the generation that lives inside the television.....one becomes their own entertainment with their own sitcom.....you can catch the next episode on Facebook.


----------



## jpranch (May 3, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Life without a television.....shoot me now!....Nowadays you can tweet your displeasure


Well, just so you all know, I have not had a television for years. Every time I travel and turn the TV on at the hotel I understand why.


----------



## Sandman (May 8, 2013)

Missiles in Romania. Poland after that site is complete.

Architecturally, contractors on most military bases must conform a particular type and that varies from base to base, region to region. Contractors at  Marine Corps Quantico Base use planning standards found in the Base Exterior Architectural Plan. Any design over the top or not the norm will not be accepted.


----------



## north star (May 8, 2013)

*: - :*

I thought that I read somewhere that the DoD had adopted

the ICC family of codes to use.

If the the MCB Quantico Project is using the BEAP, what

about the ICC codes?....Do you know if the DoD uses them

at all?.....Also, I seem to recall that the U.S. Naval

Construction Forces had adopted and were using the ICC

codes..........Do you have any info ?

*: - :*


----------



## Phil (May 9, 2013)

The military follows the Unified Facilities Criteria (UFC s). I now the structural portions of the UFCs reference the IBC. However, they have additional requirements.

See Construction Criteria Base - Unified Facilities Criteria (UFC) | Whole Building Design Guide


----------

